# Networking >  Cisco Routers

## malli_kv2

I am new learner in networks tell about cisco routers and its functionalities clearly

----------


## ranju321

Router is a device that forwards data packets along network,(the main function of router is to connects at least two networks)

Router use protocols such as internet control message protocol(icmp) to communicate with each other in order to update their routing tables and configure the most efficient routes between any 2 hosts

----------


## domain1

wanna know more just join some institute u dont get more in net .
learn abt tcp/ip protocols, ip addressing baisc netwoking concepts&subnetting
before joining classes :Cool:  most imp thing know more abt institute u r abt to join& lab is very imp if ur in hyd contact me

----------

